# KA24E Solid Lifter Conversion



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

alright i searched for this on here but was unable to find anything. so my question is? are there any advantages as to having performed this conversion? it retails around 300 big uns and i'm wondering if its worth it?

Don


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The thing you'll gain is that they are stronger. Your stock lifters "dish", if you will, after a while. So the solid lifters won't dish like that. So they'll last longer, and they're stronger...


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

It will do very little without a cam that is ground for it. Basically it allows to dump the hydraulic lifters that like to float about 6500 rpm. If your setup isn't setup to run above that(which most aren't), then it's not really necessary.

I intend to do it, for the record, but I intend to push mine well past 6500. Since my turbo will make power up there.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

Their good for strength, but you'll notice a louder valvetrain.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mekanik22 said:


> Their good for strength, but you'll notice a louder valvetrain.


 but is it worth it for what my future mods are going to be?


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> but is it worth it for what my future mods are going to be?


Yes. I'm not saying that the valvetrain noise will be a bad thing (well of course if it was intentionally done it's not a bad thing), you'll just have to get use to it, hahaha.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

It will also require adjustment on occassion, whereas the hydraulic do not. What kind of horsepower do you plan on laying down? For you average T3/T4 I really don't think it is necessary. A cam would benefit you greater than the solid lifter conversion.

Those I've spoken with who own the "solid lifter conversion" including the one they designed it for...told me it would do very little w/o a custom ground cam to match it's characteristics.

When they were designed it was geared more towards the NA crowd, because in order to make power that way you must be able to rev higher than 6500, due to the cam specs that must be run to produce power.

I don't view it as necessary below 400+ rwhp.


----------

